# Ghostbusters: Afterlife



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I didn't even know this film was being made but I saw the trailer yesterday and I'm looking forward to it!

I loved the originals and remember being scared whitless as a child by that ghost that came out of the painting :lol:

Give the trailer a watch...


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

In all honesty I think it looks pants!....But its only the first trailer,will have to wait and see how it turns out.SJ.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I’m a sucker for these kind of things I think.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

t1mmy said:


> I'm a sucker for these kind of things I think.


So am I ...But introducing kids in the main cast might turn out to be a mistake?or maybe they are going down the "Stranger Things" style,with kids as the main characters?If they get the chemistry right it could turn out to be a gem of a film:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I saw this a few days ago, and strangely become very excited over it. I’m old enough to remember the original movies and I was young enough to think they were real..lol.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Will hold my breath for a minute. I am hoping for a great movie. I love the originals but...we've all seen now time and time again what happens.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Doesn't look too bad that. 
Cant possibly be any worse than that dreadful 3rd film with the all female Ghostbusters....that was absolute garbage!!!


----------

